# Spain



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Good evening

I am visiting Spain (near Malaga) in a few weeks and I was wondering if a body has any recommendations for good bottled water to brew filter with?

Many thanks


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

@Beanben- You can probably get Volvic in Spain otherwise look for something which has a ph value close to 7.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Beanben said:


> Good evening
> 
> I am visiting Spain (near Malaga) in a few weeks and I was wondering if a body has any recommendations for good bottled water to brew filter with?
> 
> Many thanks


I suggest Bezoya


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

I use "viladrau"


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Or "lanjarón"


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

FranBrandariz said:


> Or "lanjarón"


Any chance you can photo the mineral content for me?? Kind regards

Ben


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Analysis of some of the most common brands


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Fede luppi..de donde eres?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

If it were possible to get both Bezoya and Lanjaron, I would try mixing them in a 5:1 to 4:1 ratio. Bezoya looks short on bicarbonate.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

FranBrandariz said:


> Fede luppi..de donde eres?


Soy de Granada, pero vivo en Londres. Tu?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Step21 said:


> If it were possible to get both Bezoya and Lanjaron, I would try mixing them in a 5:1 to 4:1 ratio. Bezoya looks short on bicarbonate.


Two of the most common and popular brands, so you won't have any problem to source them everywhere


----------



## FranBrandariz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ah, okok, de Coruña. Que bonito Londres y que buenos cafés. Estuve hace poco por ahí en el LCF.

Saludos!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Step21 said:


> If it were possible to get both Bezoya and Lanjaron, I would try mixing them in a 5:1 to 4:1 ratio. Bezoya looks short on bicarbonate.


Thanks so

Much for your help!

Is there anyway you can explain this ratio in grams/ml eg mix 100ml water one with ...ml water two

Many thanks


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Beanben said:


> Thanks so
> 
> Much for your help!
> 
> ...


Am I right to think that you mean 500ml Beyoza to 100ml lanjeron

Thanks


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Beanben said:


> Am I right to think that you mean 500ml Beyoza to 100ml lanjeron
> 
> Thanks


Say you were to make it up at a 4:1 ratio then 500ml would be 400ml Beyoza and 100ml

Lanjeron.

Might be worth trying a few different ratios and see what happens. I'd try 4:1 first then 3:1 and 5:1 and see if you hit on something good. It's hard to be exact. I doubt 100% Bezoya will be great as it has such a low tds from the table posted.

500ml at 3:1 would be 375ml Bezoya plus 125ml Lanjeron

500ml at 5:1 would be 417ml Bezoya plus 83ml Lanjeron


----------

